# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Ríos y cataratas

## perdiguera

Como no tenemos ningún subforo de cataratas ni de ríos del extranjero, coloco aquí en Cafetería las imágenes que me han aparecido de Niágara, seguro que tengo más pero ya aparecerán y os prometo ponerlas también.
Son del año 1995 y están hechas del lado canadiense.

Desde el restaurante donde comimos


La llegada al frente ancho


Una visión lateral


El circo con su agua emulsionada


El barco gemelo del que nos trasladaba

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando uno es joven se cree muchas cosas como por ejemplo que el Danubio es azul, por aquello del vals, supongo.
La primera vez que ví el Danubio fué cerca de su desembocadura , bueno no tan cerca digamos que a unos 400 Km.
Y no era azul sino marrón chocolate.
Las fotos son de la última decena de septiembre de 1979, lo sé porque fué mi viaje de luna de miel.
Se trata de un paseo por el Danubio saliendo de Russe, ciudad de Bulgaria, el sur del río es Bulgaria y el norte Rumanía, y llegando a la misma Russe una media hora más tarde.
Me llamó la atención el ver a lo lejos la escuadra rumana, eran tiempos de Ceaucescu, amarrada en la ciudad de Giurgiu enfrente de Russe.
Tenían tanto miedo que no dejaban que les fotografiáramos ni a lo lejos  y eso que eran búlgaros no rumanos los que nos llevaban; debían ser aliados fuertes.
En este punto el río tenía una anchura de más de 500 metros y sólo había un puente, entonces, ahora no lo sé.
Como se puede ver había un alto tráfico de barcazas.

----------


## REEGE

Suerte de tener en el foro alguien que haya viajado tanto como tú y que tengas la amabilidad de compartirlas con nosotros...
Excelente trabajo el rescatar éstas fotos y poder premiarnos a todos con ellas.
Debe ser una gozada, el pasear en barco y que el agua de esas cataratas te salpique en la cara, no??

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que aún me acuerdo, aunque confundo imágenes con Iguazú, de la que ya os pondré fotos, pero los norteamericanos, en este caso canadienses, son mucho más rígidos y cuando se acercaban no lo hacían tanto como para zozobrar.
Mojarte te mojabas por mucho chubasquero azul que llevases.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo un enlace del Heraldo de Aragón donde podéis ver un vídeo donde aparece un funambulista cruzando las cataratas de Niágara

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...92064_310.html

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay más imágenes del Danubio a su paso por Russe y del crucero que hice en la segunda mitad de septiembre  de 1979.

Aquí os pongo otras imágenes de ese crucero.


















Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con el hilo principal 
Cascadas, esta vez las cataratas de Iguazú.

En 2005, enero visitamos las cataratas de Iguazú en una época según nos dijeron  que el río llevaba poca agua, es decir menos de 15.000m3/seg

Las fotos no recogen la grandiosidad del lugar, la culpa del fotógrafo tan malo que las hizo.



















Fijaros en la humedad que salen hasta setas de los tablones pintados de verde.
La otra planta nos dijeron que si la pisabas te separabas de tu mujer; encontramos algunas totalmente destrozadas.

----------

